
Explorations in Point Cloud Slitscanning - M4urice
https://github.com/golanlevin/ExperimentalCapture/blob/master/students/michelle/project3.md
======
fibo
I wrote a slitscan algorithm in 2008, started with Processing too but instead
I ported it to a shader written with vvvv.

~~~
M4urice
Is there a public link to your work? I just checked out vvvv (interesting
stuff!) and also found a JavaScript version:
[https://github.com/zauner/vvvv.js](https://github.com/zauner/vvvv.js) (Don't
know compatibility though).

